# Stir Fry



## Startingover

I’ll come back to this after work.

Looking for inspiration!
Been wanting to ask about stir-fry. yeah I guess I know what it is basically. 

I bought some frozen stir-fry once. I think I threw in an old piece of chicken. I have relatives out in California and they are very healthy conscious good cooks. They fix stirfry. Other relatives that visit talk about how good it is and that it has everything in it. They live in Palm Springs, anyway I’ve never asked the details. And I’ve never looked up recipes and don’t know where to begin. Basically it sounds like a bunch of sautéed veggies and not real appealing.

I intended to look this up awhile back and got as far as buying a can of miniature corn.

There must be something people that are health-conscious like. I figured someone here would know a little something about it. We didn’t have stirfry back in Ohio and we don’t have stirfry here.


----------



## Nik333

My favorite is Martin Yan's cookbooks. He's easy to follow & has great recipes.

Try Martin Yan's Invitation to Chinese Cooking. It's the book with ugly colors on the far right.



https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&sa=X&q=Martin+Yan%27s+Invitation+to+Chinese+Cooking&stick=H4sIAAAAAAAAAONgFuLSz9U3MDMvtjQoUeLRT9c3NErKzSoyTbPQEstOttJPys_PBhNWxZkpqeWJlcWLWLV8E4tKMvMUIhPz1IsVPPPKMksSSzLz8xRK8hWcMzLzUotTFZyBWjLz0newMgIANIrcs2QAAAA&ved=2ahUKEwjw4-uo3NfpAhVJvJ4KHR_CBqoQ-BYwH3oECBUQPw&biw=1093&bih=501



https://yancancook.com/home/recipe-index/


Stir-fry is usually just a wok, sesame oil with garlic, & real ginger sauteed, then meat or shellfish & vegetables cooked. Different sauces are added. 

It's really just a hotter sauteing. Quite fast, actually.


He has a shrimp & scallop dish to die for.


You might like Sizzling Rice Soup, one of my favorites.


https://yancancook.com/home/recipe/sizzling-rice-soup/



Btw, you can enter stir fry in the search on the recipe pages, but, his photos and many recipes ar better in the books.


----------



## Startingover

Nik, Ohhh. Absolutely love those photos. Thanks

Maybe I’ll walk down the Int’l aisle at the store and check out Asian items.


----------



## Nik333

Then there's Peking Duck. . .:biggrin2:


----------



## Startingover

Ok, I give up. What's Peking duck?

Just checked county statistics, 2% Asian population here. Explains lack of Asian restaurants.


----------



## Nik333

It's an ancient royal banquet dish. They used to hang the raw duck and blow air between the skin and fat to get crispy skin later. I don't expect you to do that, although, I did try.:biggrin2:
It would be a fun dish for you and your daughter to make together. You end up with savory duck meat and crispy seasoned skin to put in pancakes with fresh salad type vegetables - dip all in sauce. Um, um.


I'd like to see Senior Sitzen try it.


Beijing was once called Peking.


https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1019963-peking-duck-with-honey-and-five-spice-glaze


But, make your own pancakes.


----------



## Nik333

I think if you do get into stir-fry, you'll find a whole world of lower calorie, lower fat, higher vitamin & mineral food. Low salt is possible, too.


When I have my HDL, LDL & Triglycerides done, I eat Chinese stir-fry for two weeks before. It defeats the whole purpose, but does work. You should have seen the Dr's face when I said that.


----------



## Startingover

Nik, what inspired you to try that? (Post #6) Did you use a hairdryer to blow air?

For fun I’ll look for duck at our grocery store. 

I mentioned here the delicious slow roasted duck at a restaurant where we used to live. Daughter worked there in high school. The owner offered to send her to restaurant school. 

On a cook show once they said if you get tired of things you cook start buying different things. I think I’m in a rut always buying the same foods.


----------



## Nik333

We lived for two years in Hong Kong when I was a child. We had a cook, like most middle-class did there. Ah Ho was a tiny man with a huge personality. He used to cook for a Russian Duke. His cooking was something else. 



When you mention your daughter's cooking, she does sound like a true cook.:smile:


A fan, I think.


----------



## Colbyt

The simple explanation is that stir fry is anything you throw in a wok and cook, usually with a sauce of some kind.


The one I do best is thinly sliced steak, marinated in homemade teriyaki sauce combined with a thawed bag of an Asian medley vegetables. That is sugar snap peas, broccoli, carrots, and a few sliced water chestnuts.


Will post recipe if you want it.


----------



## Nik333

The "purist" stir fry is cooking fresh food in oil. The flavor is wonderful and it's much healthier.


----------



## Startingover

Cobyt, what kind of steak? Round? Flank? Sirloin ? Sounds easy for after work when I’m hungry, but too tired to cook.

Nik, no doubt the CA relatives are purists types. The one nephew talked about cooking Orchette (little ears) adding broccoli and sun-dried tomatoes (Forget if there was more, maybe EVOO) and having a healthy meal.


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> Cobyt, what kind of steak? Round? Flank? Sirloin ? Sounds easy for after work when I’m hungry, but too tired to cook.
> 
> Nik, no doubt the CA relatives are purists types. The one nephew talked about cooking Orchette (little ears) adding broccoli and sun-dried tomatoes (Forget if there was more, maybe EVOO) and having a healthy meal.



All I could find was Debutantes.:biggrin2:
This stuff? https://www.brfood.us/product/ps-dec-orchette-4-5lb-pasta-orecchiette.html


I do notice a big difference in cooking with canned goods. That seems to be more common in the Mid-West? More likely to use fresh tomatoes than canned, here. But, that might be availability. I cook from scratch but I don't know if that came from my mom. My first real job was in a Health Food Store. Downhill from there. ;D


That meal you mentioned above wouldn't provide any real protein.


----------



## Colbyt

Startingover said:


> Cobyt, what kind of steak? Round? Flank? Sirloin ? Sounds easy for after work when I’m hungry, but too tired to cook.





I use about 7-8 ounces of top sirloin. It slices better and thinner when you slice while it is about half frozen. 



I don't wok it to well done. It only takes a a couple of minutes in the hot wok. Then remove, stir fry the veggies and add the sauce and meat.


----------



## wooleybooger

Enjoying this thread. I'll just say when I've stir fried in a wok I've used only 3Tsp. oil for the meat and veggies. Everything is fresh not frozen and if needing it is cut into pieces suitable for chopsticks. I've mentioned before I love using them. Takes seconds only for the cooking, even the meat and I remove the food. If I want a sauce I usually use a 1T sugar, 2T soy sauce, 2T white wine or mirin or even white vinegar.


----------



## Nik333

Fresh ginger! :biggrin2:


----------



## Colbyt

Cooking times will vary greatly with the type of stove top, gas being the best and fastest.


Glass top, non-induction, electric being about the slowest. They are nice to view and stay cleaner but they are worthless for cooking.


----------



## Startingover

Gas stoves scare me the way they make that puff sound when you turn them on.

Glass top would worry me cause I mostly use an old heavy iron skillet and I figur I’d crack the top.

Searching for corn starch as I gather stuff for my stir fry for later this week I discovered my cornstarch expired a couple of years ago and my baking powder expired at the same time. So I started looking through other things in my cupboard and I guess cause I don’t cook much I didn’t notice practically everything is expired.


----------



## J. V.

A couple things to think about before you start.

Wok. A hand hammered *steel* wok or rolled *steel* wok is what pros and many people use and prefer. 
Google woks and how to buy one and how to season one and how to care for one. This is paramount. Frying pans are okay to use, but must be able to withstand extreme temperatures. 
Heavy cast iron while good for these temps are quite heavy and hard to handle. Especially when they are full of food.

Meat. Meat should be without much fat. Sirloin is a good choice. Seafood should be fresh and ice cold.
These proteins should be sliced and or cut to your liking. But make sure they are the same size.

Vegetables. Veggies should be fresh. Very fresh. I like to buy them the day of cooking or the day before.
Be creative. Bok Choy is beautiful for example. Tasty too. So many others, so look around.
*Fresh* ginger and garlic are *required*. 

Sauces. Here is where everyone is going to have a "must" ingredient.
For me there are a couple things I keep in my refrigerator.
Fish Sauce, Low sodium soy sauce and Hoisin.
You will also need salt, pepper, sugar, corn starch and I always have rice vinegar on hand. Sesame oil is nice as well.

*Always* cut up and have everything ready before you turn on the heat.
Add oil (peanut seems to be the most advised) after the wok is hot and add ginger and garlic next. Do not burn the garlic. That means just a few seconds and then add your meat or seafood.
Do not crowd the wok. If I have to make a lot, I do two or more stir fries back to back.

Add veggies and add the ones that take the longest first. For example carrot takes longer than snap peas. Never overcook. *Vegetables should be crunchy. Almost uncooked. *

At the end (just a couple minutes total) add your corn starch slurry and sauces of your choice. Toss and remove to warm plate.
Make another batch if required. Start over with a clean wok!
A sprinkle of toasted sesame seeds is a nice garnish. ( yes toast your own sesame seeds).


----------



## Startingover

JV, this is fantastic!
none of the recipes that I skimmed over mentioned cooking firmer things first. But that makes sense. I’m thinking of using honey instead of sugar even tho there’s only a slight bit of health benefit. I’m glad you said not to buy things until ready to cook. 

I’ll wait to see if I fix it often before considering a wok.

One thing that concerns me is that to have all the veggies I was planning I’d probably end up with too much. I’m not a big eater. My daughter lives nearby and she said ( without enthusiasm) she’d try some. I do eat leftovers even if they aren’t as good the next day. 

I love red peppers, mushrooms, onions and snow peas so those will go in. I eat a lot of broccoli otherwise so might skip it here and maybe carrots if I need to cut back on items.

Cashews sound like they’d go with this but they have so many calories and I lack willpower so would eat the whole can by end of the day so I won’t buy them. 

If you don’t like canned items do you skip water chestnuts? Fl uou serve yours over rice?

Most photos look like they have extra sauce. I think the key is finding a good sauce and that may take some experimenting. Years ago bought Hoisin sauce and wasn’t a fan so I’ll skip that. This time I’ll use chicken but shrimp would be my favorite. I’ll put peanut oil on my grocery list. But I thought it was cooked in Sesame oil? Maybe that goes in the sauce.

I never bought ginger before and only recently learned to like it.

I’ll save your post for easy reference. I’m anxious to try stir fry.

Thank you. I will report back but I’m critical of my own cooking yet hoping for the best.


----------



## wooleybooger

*@Startingover;* Check Google for stir fry sauce recipes. The sauce need not be difficult to make, just soy sauce, sesame oil, wine or mirin at the simplest and thickened somewhat with cornstarch. Do not be tempted to use powdered ginger or garlic powder if you want ginger and garlic in it.


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> If you don’t like canned items do you skip the water chestnuts?



No, you can use water chestnuts. I don't know anywhere they're fresh. :smile:
The whole point of fresh is just that it tastes better. If you later decide to change something, that's up to you.
Martin Yan has videos of stir-frying. His recipes go bit by bit.


----------



## Startingover

Wooley, LOL, how’d you know I was considering powdered ginger, but only till I read everyone’s advice.

We tried 2 stores and haven’t found Blackened Seasoning yet (from earlier discussion). Can not wait till this weekend. We’ll be down near Orlando and will stop at Traded Joes. You have to understand our lack of choices here to know how excited I get about TJ.


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> Wooley, LOL, how’d you know I was considering powdered ginger, but only till I read everyone’s advice.
> 
> *We tried 2 stores and haven’t found Blackened Seasoning yet (from earlier discussion). * Can not wait till this weekend. We’ll be down near Orlando and will stop at Traded Joes. You have to understand our lack of choices here to know how excited I get about TJ.


Try this if you like. I haven't tried it.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/174668/blackened-seasoning-mix/


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> No, you can use water chestnuts. I don't know anywhere they're fresh. :smile:
> The whole point of fresh is just that it tastes better. If you later decide to change something, that's up to you.
> Martin Yan has videos of stir-frying. His recipes go bit by bit.


All canned water chestnuts I've ever seen were canned in water and all I've ever eaten were still crunchy whether sliced or canned whole. The fresh water chestnuts would likely only be in Chinese stores. I think I've seen them in the Asian store a sometimes go to, never bought any.


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> We tried 2 stores and haven’t found Blackened Seasoning yet (from earlier discussion). Can not wait till this weekend. We’ll be down near Orlando and will stop at Traded Joes. You have to understand our lack of choices here to know how excited I get about TJ.



There's a Chinatown there!


https://www.floridatoday.com/story/.../nerdgirl-geeking-chinatown-orlando/29582171/


----------



## Startingover

Gold star to Nik for providing great links!

We’d like those stores and would take a foodie friend with us. It’s way down there. So would take a separate trip.

I used to drive thru Orlando like it was nothing. Tremendous interstate construction going on, bunch new overpasses, new exits everyday. Not a joy to drive but it will be worthwhile to try Chinese stores.


----------



## Colbyt

Startingover said:


> Wooley, LOL, how’d you know I was considering powdered ginger, but only till I read everyone’s advice.



Consider minced ginger in a jar. Sold at ethnic food stores, Fridge section.


The fresh stuff varies so much in quality I quit using it. A pound jar costs about the same as a pound of fresh ginger and keeps well.


----------



## Startingover

Ha, not digressing but not going near Orlando. Protesters an rioting stopped traffic on the interstate thru Orlando.


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> Consider minced ginger in a jar. Sold at ethnic food stores, Fridge section.
> 
> 
> The fresh stuff varies so much in quality I quit using it. A pound jar costs about the same as a pound of fresh ginger and keeps well.


I had planned to do a local Asian store, large store, this week but changed my mind. That place has narrow aisles and lots of customers so I don't think I want to be in there right now. I've never seen or heard of minced ginger before but never looked for it.

I had been planning Vietnamese Spring Rolls with Nouc Mam sauce. Both recipes came from a Vietnamese housekeeper and Chinese Sweet and Sour Pork. An authentic Chinese recipe from Pei Mei's Chinese Cook Book Vol. 1. There are 3 volumes, I have all 3.

https://www.amazon.com/Pei-Meis-Chi...YWP6FPTJYXA&psc=1&refRID=A2W89HQ3QYWP6FPTJYXA Gad what those cost now. :surprise:


----------



## J. V.

Startingover said:


> JV, this is fantastic!
> none of the recipes that I skimmed over mentioned cooking firmer things first. But that makes sense. I’m thinking of using honey instead of sugar even tho there’s only a slight bit of health benefit. I’m glad you said not to buy things until ready to cook.
> 
> I’ll wait to see if I fix it often before considering a wok.
> 
> One thing that concerns me is that to have all the veggies I was planning I’d probably end up with too much. I’m not a big eater. My daughter lives nearby and she said ( without enthusiasm) she’d try some. I do eat leftovers even if they aren’t as good the next day.
> 
> I love red peppers, mushrooms, onions and snow peas so those will go in. I eat a lot of broccoli otherwise so might skip it here and maybe carrots if I need to cut back on items.
> 
> Cashews sound like they’d go with this but they have so many calories and I lack willpower so would eat the whole can by end of the day so I won’t buy them.
> 
> If you don’t like canned items do you skip water chestnuts? Fl uou serve yours over rice?
> 
> Most photos look like they have extra sauce. I think the key is finding a good sauce and that may take some experimenting. Years ago bought Hoisin sauce and wasn’t a fan so I’ll skip that. This time I’ll use chicken but shrimp would be my favorite. I’ll put peanut oil on my grocery list. But I thought it was cooked in Sesame oil? Maybe that goes in the sauce.
> 
> I never bought ginger before and only recently learned to like it.
> 
> I’ll save your post for easy reference. I’m anxious to try stir fry.
> 
> Thank you. I will report back but I’m critical of my own cooking yet hoping for the best.


Just remember my advice is my advice. But my advice has come from years of cooking with a wok. My wok is very old and cherished.
It has served me well. And it did not break the bank. It was under $100 and came with a cover and I think a bamboo scrubber and a Chinese wok tool or two.

I also have the same problem with having to much of anything. Since the kids moved out years ago, its just me and my wife. I have a good handle on meat as I can separate and freeze. But I find myself throwing out things from the vegetable drawer weekly. It kinda comes with the territory.
This should change as my granddaughter is coming to live with us.

Your vegetable choices sound very good. But I always use broccoli in most stir fries. It is in my opinion broccoli is designed for a wok and to be under cooked!

Any kinds of nuts are good. I never concern myself with nuts. I like them, so we use them. No questions asked.
Peanuts are clearly the favorite in Chinese cooking. And yes, canned chestnuts in water are what they are.
I don't think they add much to the dish so I just do not use them.

Sesame oil is not for cooking with. Its for dipping sauces, marinades and finishing sauces. It must be good stuff and must say "toasted" sesame oil.

Chicken is a fine choice. I would not use white meat. I would de-bone thighs or buy boneless skinless thighs. They taste better and are better suited for the high heat. They are hands down better than white meat. 
It is what Chinese restaurants use. It may look white, but its not.

Ginger and garlic keep very well. Garlic in a cool dry place and Ginger in the freezer. Freezing ginger increases shelf life many time over. I have some right now that been there for more than 2 months. I defrost and its almost as good as the day I bought it. Do not refrigerate garlic.

I serve the stir fry and other Chinese dishes with rice. Not necessarily over rice. On the side is nice in a nice bowl. That way you can see both.

Cooking is a learned skill and no one is born with this skill. It takes practice and it takes time.
I was watching Julia Child when I was a kid and also watched the Galloping Gourmet. I have watched years of cooking shows. And have been serving my family and friends for more than 50 years.
I almost went to culinary school after high school. I decided to work instead of going to college so I ended up in the electrical field.
Still wonder how a coking career would have gone for me. Everyone says I missed my calling.

Good cooking and please do report back!




Startingover said:


> Wooley, LOL, how’d you know I was considering powdered ginger, but only till I read everyone’s advice.
> 
> We tried 2 stores and haven’t found Blackened Seasoning yet (from earlier discussion). Can not wait till this weekend. We’ll be down near Orlando and will stop at Traded Joes. You have to understand our lack of choices here to know how excited I get about TJ.


Make your own blackened seasoning. Its simple and costs less money.
I like TJ's too. I like Costco as well.
But for this type of cooking, find an Asian store. There must be several of them in that area. Google it.



Startingover said:


> Ha, not digressing but not going near Orlando. Protesters an rioting stopped traffic on the interstate thru Orlando.


I would not want to go to Orlando even if there were no protests.......LOL


----------



## J. V.

Geez. Did not mean to build a wall of text. Sorry.


----------



## Startingover

Jv. Interesting reading.


You know we have about every category of food covered on this site. We have s great Italian cook, great grilling chefs and now someone with a wok!


----------



## Nik333

I wok with sesame oil. I like the flavor. But, it doesn't tolerate as high of heat as some other oils. It does just fine for me.


Startingover - I think I've taken for granted seeing Chinese chefs toss & shake things in the wok. It's not like sushi where you can sit & watch them prepare, but, you can often see them in the kitchen.


----------



## J. V.

Nik333 said:


> I wok with sesame oil. I like the flavor. But, it doesn't tolerate as high of heat as some other oils. It does just fine for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never tried to cook with sesame oil. But I do use it. Its very delicate and in my opinion ruined if heated to much. It seems heat changes the flavor?
> Its also quite expensive to cook with. I use peanut or soybean oil for Chinese cooking.
> 
> Startingover - I think I've taken for granted seeing Chinese chefs toss & shake things in the wok. It's not like sushi where you can sit & watch them prepare, but, you can often see them in the kitchen.
Click to expand...

True. One reason I was telling you nicely that cast iron is not well suited for this type of cooking.
I must lift and turn the items in the wok or pan with my wrist. Thus the reason weight is so important. Balance also plays a big part.

We have a place here in town called Chinese Wok. They have very good food. You can see almost everything they are doing.
The wok stations have that powerful blast of fire, by pressing on a foot pedal.
Your dish takes mere minutes from start to finish.
Its a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## Nik333

@JV - was that section in the middle of the quote from Nik333, written by you? I didn't say it. I'm just a little confused. Sometimes the system misquotes.


Quote from JV?

"I have never tried to cook with sesame oil. But I do use it. Its very delicate and in my opinion ruined if heated to much. It seems heat changes the flavor?
Its also quite expensive to cook with. I use peanut or soybean oil for Chinese cooking."


----------



## Startingover

We had the stir fry tonight. Ended up spending a lot but have enough sauce prep stuff plus veggies to make it again. Bought whole cashews which were really good as a garnish. Plus I was too tired to clean shrimp and the only wild caught cleaned was a $20 bag of small salad shrimp which we ate a lot of. I bought 2 bottles of prepared sauce but only liked one so sent the other home with daughter. (A Tsang sauce). She said she’ll use it on rice. Walmart had little bags of cleaned stir fry veggies so I bought those. Yes, brocoli florets were really good in it. The hint tk havr sll veggi prrpated before starting really helped.

It was so good I had 2 servings. Daughter had a heaping plate and loved it. We’ll definitely be having this again.


----------



## Nik333

This commercial has been on TV a lot & always reminds me of your endeavor! May your wok be as free! :biggrin2:


----------



## Colbyt

See! We told ya you could do it.


----------



## Startingover

If you have seen my broccoli years ago you would know what great strides I’ve made in cooking vegetables

Back when daughter was in high school a friend of hers was over for dinner. Her friend was a Chinese girl whose parents owned a restaurant. The girl asked why my broccoli was gray. 

That was because I had cooked the heck out of it. But no, I didn’t think it was actually gray like she said.

Nik, I love Beijing beef from Panda Express.


----------



## Nik333

Here's an interesting site. It made me hungry for Chinese food at 6:45am!


https://thewoksoflife.com/category/recipes/chinese-take-out/


----------



## Nik333

I never knew about all these little tricks!


https://thewoksoflife.com/beef-with-broccoli-all-purpose-stir-fry-sauce/


----------



## Colbyt

Nik333 said:


> I never knew about all these little tricks!
> 
> 
> https://thewoksoflife.com/beef-with-broccoli-all-purpose-stir-fry-sauce/





The velvet process does help tenderize a marginal piece of meat. Be careful not to overdo the corn starch; to much and it seems like breaded meat.


----------



## Nik333

Colbyt said:


> The velvet process does help tenderize a marginal piece of meat. Be careful not to overdo the corn starch; to much and it seems like breaded meat.



I use pretty good meat that I don't overcook, so it's tender.


----------

